# Pageboy style on wasit length hair



## Poppy (Jun 7, 2007)

I just wanted to share a little messing around with my hair I did last night. I love vintage hair of all kinds! But I also love my super long hair, which is only kind of vintage, most styles I like are perfect polished look and I find it hard to do with long dry hair. So I was playing around with an idea I had and it kind of worked! I didn't put any product in my hair but when I do this again I am going to, that should help the style to be more wearable out. As it is my hair JUST like this wouldn't last a good wind blast. 











And here is a picture of the other half of my hair that is down to show just how long it is.


----------



## Janice (Jun 8, 2007)

Gorgeous Poppy! You totally rock that pageboy style.


----------



## user79 (Jun 8, 2007)

How did you get those curls??


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_How did you get those curls??_

 
I would love to know as well.


----------



## kimmy (Jun 19, 2007)

beautiful! i love it.


----------

